# Worms?



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I have seen posts about this before, but I have found 2 types of worms in my azureus tanks. The first looks straight up like an earthworm in color and size. I just want to make sure there are no possible look alikes to this one. 

The 2nd is a white worm that looks like a thread. They crawl up the front of the tank on the glass. Has anyone had this happen before? Any guesses?


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Like these?


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

I would say yes.


----------



## Foggerfrog12 (Jun 15, 2006)

nematodes...they are harmless ;D


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

They'll "swarm" and eat your eggs. I watched them devour a tinc eggs that was layed on a dead leaf in minutes. They formed a kind of big mat.


----------

